# Une peur, une joie m'habitent (habiter)



## Loredon

¡Hola a todos!

Como ser puede traducir:<<une peur, joie m'habitent...>>
¿Se podría utilizar el verbo "habitar" también?
Gracias de antemano por su aclaración.
Cordialmente,

Loredon


----------



## Gévy

Hola Loredon:

Como prueba de ello, te dejo este poema, que cabe en dos frases:

VERBO​ 
Lo que digas será lo que habites. Tu exilio lo que calles.

Manuel M. Forega
_20 poetas aragoneses expuestos_, español, francés, inglés, Edición de Félix Estaban, Olifante Ediciones de poesía, 2008​ 
Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Loredon

Merci Gévy!
Très gentille ta réponse! Merci à toi, d'avoir à titre d'exemple, mis ce poème de Manuel M.Forega  à  disposition!
Je te remercie doublement!
A bientôt!
Loredon


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Je crains fort que le verbe habiter du poème cité par *Gévy* n'ait pas la même portée que celui réclamé par *Loredon*.

Je dirais: *me embarga el miedo, me embarga la felicidad...*


----------



## Loredon

Merci Victor, pour ta réponse qui semble bien refleter le sens de la phrase!!
Mais par contre, je reste sur ma faim:Comment dois-je alors traduire la proposition de Gévy, qui semblait correspondre au sens de ma phrase? 
Merci par avance pour ton aide.
Cordialement.
Loredon


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Loredon said:


> Mais par contre, je reste sur ma faim:Comment dois-je alors traduire la proposition de Gévy, qui semblait correspondre au sens de ma phrase?


 
Au risque de nous faire sortir...

Lo que digas será lo que habites. Tu exilio lo que calles.

Ce que tu dises sera ta patrie. Ton exile ce que tu taises.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Oui, c'est vrai que l'emploi est différent.

[Víctor, ce poème a été traduit ainsi : 
Ce que tu diras sera ton logis. Ton exil, ce que tu tairas.]

Así que olvidemos el ejemplo. No vale.

Pero, siguiendo con la poesía, ésta de Miguel Hernández, _El rayo que no cesa_:



> ¿No cesará este rayo que me habita
> el corazón de exasperadas fieras
> y de fraguas coléricas y herreras
> donde el metal más fresco se marchita? Source


Aquí sí, está empleado de una forma similar.

Lo que no quiere decir que no sea más habitual que te "invada" o "te embargue" un sentimiento. Pero para mí el matiz es distinto; embargar es una oleada, algo pasajero; habitar es algo estable y duradero. 

Sólo mi opinión, puedo estar muy equivocada.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Je ne voudrais pas donner l'impression de m'entêter, *Gévy*, mais je pense que la figure utilisée par Miguel Hernández avec *habitar* est exceptionnelle alors que celle obtenue avec *embargar* ou, mieux encore, avec *invadir*, sont très habituelles, la première (embargar) étant un peu plus littéraire.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne njuit,


Víctor Pérez said:


> Je ne voudrais pas donner l'impression de m'entêter, *Gévy*, mais je pense que la figure utilisée par Miguel Hernández avec *habitar* est exceptionnelle alors que celle obtenue avec *embargar* ou, mieux encore, avec *invadir*, sont très habituelles, la première (embargar) étant un peu plus littéraire.


Estoy de acuerdo pero no somos Miguel Hernández (ni Miguel Hernández es Monsieur tout le monde) y su _habita _da un matiz distinto al _embargar _o _invadir _que traduciría por : _saisir _y no _habiter_.



Gévy said:


> Sólo mi opinión, puedo estar muy equivocada.


Pues seremos dos.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Je sais bien, Víctor, et j'en suis bien consciente, et *je ne voudrais pas non plus embarquer Loredon sur une erreur*, tu es Espagnol et pas moi. Ton jugement prime. Mais en français aussi les émotions nous envahissent ou nous saisissent, mais quand elles nous habitent (formule moins fréquente également) c'est qu'elles s'installent en nous pour ne pas s'en aller de sitôt.

Je suis tout à fait d'accord sur le fait que les deux verbes "embargar" e "invadir" sont plus employés, je le disais d'ailleurs dans mon autre post.  Mieux vaut effectivement pour Loredon employer un de ceux-là.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas noches:

Lo lamento pero a pesar de Miguel Hernández, debemos pensar en Loredon.

En primer lugar, y si no recuerdo mal, no se puede decir en español que algo nos habita. En todo caso sería, por ejemplo, la alegría  habita *en* mí. 

Según el CNRTL:



> B.* −* _Au fig._
> *1.* [L'obj. désigne une pers.] Occuper quelqu'un. Synon. _hanter, obséder, posséder._ _Toutes les vertus féminines me semblent habiter ce cœur tranquille et aimant _(Amiel, _Journal,_ 1866, p. 113). _Mais toutes ces préoccupations d'hier m'habitent encore (...). _


 
Yo optaría por *la alegría/el miedo me posee/se apodera de mí.*


----------



## Lexinauta

Y también, cuando es el caso, suele decirse: 'el miedo/la alegría me colma'.


----------



## Loredon

Merci à vous tous, pour la gentillesse à laquelle vous avez répondu à ma question!
Grâce à vous, avec toutes les données que vous avez apportées, je suis en mesure à présent de faire la nuance des phrases citées en exemple! 
Merci encore et à bientôt!
Cordialement.
Loredon


----------



## GURB

Hola
Je suis d'accord avec Gévy et Martine. _Un sentiment qui nous habite_ est en français une forme rare, une façon à la fois imagée et presque philosophique de s'exprimer. Gévy en a parfaitement défini la nuance. C'est un sentiment qui est en nous, qui s'est emparé de notre être tout entier.
embargar a une nuance différente, Gévy l'a soulignée rejointe par Martine.
2 Referido esp. a una persona, causarle gran admiración o arrebato, una sensación o un sentimiento: _La pena lo embargaba y le impedía hablar._
Pour ma part, je ne vois pas d'autre possibilité de le rendre, si ce n'est par des approximations, que par le verbe *habitar.
*Il n'y a pas que les plus grands poètes Hernández, Diego, Neruda, Paz qui l'emploient:
_Toda la angustiosa tensión que nos habita se expresa en una frase que nos viene a la boca cuando la cólera, la alegría..._O. Paz El laberinto de la soledad; on le trouve aussi dans la presse:
_La tristeza simple, la soledad sencilla e inconsolable que me habita_ El diario vasco (23/01/2004).
Relative rareté de l'expression, usage littéraire, sens et conditions d'emploi identiques, que demander de plus? Loredon aura de quoi argumenter.
Bonne soirée.


----------



## Loredon

Merci beaucoup Gurb, pour toutes ces présicisions très utiles, qui m'aideront, c'est certain à enrichir mes connaissances en espagnol!

Cordialement.

Loredon
P.S
Il est dommage en effet que cette forme d'expression se fasse de plus en plus rare en français, et que notre langue s'érode et s'appauvrisse irrémédiablement...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Après avoir relu le fil complet, je dois humblement admettre que mon option -_embargar_- marque, en effet, un stade transitoire alors qu' *habiter* indique bien une situation permanente. Dans ce cas, sans aucun doute, *habitar* est le terme adéquat.

Veuillez tous excuser mon entêtement. 

(un autre avion m'attend; à dans quelques semaines )


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Pues lamento seguir sin estar de acuerdo. 

Y retomemos el hilo desde el principio:

Une peur/une joie *m*’habitent .

Salvo error por mi parte, la acepción a contemplar es la que ya indiqué y que no existe en español para habitar, por lo que al utilizarlo se perdería todo el matiz expresado en francés.




> [L'obj. désigne une pers.] Occuper quelqu'un. Synon. _hanter, obséder, posséder._


 
En español habitar tiene dos acepciones.



> habitar (del lat. "habitare"; "en") intr. Estar habitualmente y, particularmente, dormir, en un sitio que se expresa: "Los salvajes habitan en cabañas. Las fieras habitan en cuevas". ("en") *Vivir habitualmente en cierto país o región: "Regiones en donde no habita ningún ser". tr. Ocupar, poblar: "Habita la casa una familia modesta. Los animales que habitan las regiones polares". (María Moliner)


 
Tanto en los versos de Miguel Hernández como en los ejemplos dados por Gurb, me parece que estamos ante el segundo caso.


----------



## Loredon

Bonjour Athos!
Merci également pour ta réponse!
Dis-moi, ceci voudrait dire que le verbe "habiter" en espagnol ne supporte pas la métaphore. 
Donc, il me faut, dans ce cas précis employer le verbe: "envahir" n'est-ce-pas?

Cordialement.

Lorédon


----------



## GURB

Hola
Soy un fervoroso defensor de los diccionarios del idioma y en especial de M. Moliner, pero la lengua evoluciona de manera muy rápida y los diccionarios no pueden recoger todos los sentidos y los matices nuevos de los vocablos, pero para eso está nuestro foro.
Efectivamente este sentido que tiene el verbo francés *habiter* no corresponde a ninguna entrada equivalente en los diccionarios españoles, pero, con todo el respeto que les tengo, una cosa son los diccionarios y otra distinta, a veces, el uso que hacen los hispanohablantes, escritores y periodistas de tal o cual palabra.
Me parece que los ejemplos que he dado del verbo *habitar *muestran un uso similar al del verbo francés. Que todavía no lo hayan recogido los diccionarios es otro cantar..."porque las palabras no las hacen los académicos en las academias, sino la gente en la calle. Los autores de los diccionarios las capturan casi siempre demasiado tarde, las embalsaman por orden alfabético, y en muchos casos cuando ya no significan lo que pensaron sus inventores." G.García Márquez hablando de M. Moliner. (Prólogo al diccionario Clave).
Sin más.


----------

